# Has anyone added a shock absorber to their plow?



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

I am thinking of adding a shock absorber to my plow for when it trips so that it doesn't slap back and make a bunch of noise for nighttime plowing. I am thinking either a small shock absorber, maybe from like a Geo Metro, or a liftgate strut or something?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

rm25x;815515 said:


> I am thinking of adding a shock absorber to my plow for when it trips so that it doesn't slap back and make a bunch of noise for nighttime plowing. I am thinking either a small shock absorber, maybe from like a Geo Metro, or a liftgate strut or something?


i think that type of shock would explode. consider something heavier duty. however, have you considered why there isn't one there now?


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Because ATV companies for some reason don't seem to see a need for one on their plows. I have never seen an ATV plow with one. Just an idea from the truck plow crowd.


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

I think a small car shock should do well; the plow tripping should be equivalent to the car hitting a pot hole. If you do try it, please tell us how well it works.


----------



## rm25x (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I plan on trying it. I hate how the blade whips back after its tripped.


----------

